# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Взломанная Альфа-Авто Автосалон Автосервис Автозапчасти ПРОФ, редакция 5.1.12.03

## Apocaliptic

В архиве чистая конфигурация
https://yadi.sk/d/KZoCWXaN3QD9gP

----------

Alerus (20.06.2018), avm3110 (01.12.2017), gsr11 (17.12.2017), karokz (13.03.2018), kmf1301 (01.12.2022), Manihey (10.12.2019), Migleon (28.12.2017), Traker77 (23.03.2018), Камиль77 (27.08.2018)

----------


## mr.arturich

Не работает(

----------


## Krab_roman

{ОбщийМодуль.зфЗащищенныеФ  ункцииСервер.Модуль(97)}: Значение не является значением объектного типа (Компонента)
	Компонента = ЛицензированиеСервер.Полу

----------


## Krab_roman

{ОбщийМодуль.зфЗащищенныеФ  ункцииСервер.Модуль(97)}: Значение не является значением объектного типа (Компонента)
	Компонента = ЛицензированиеСервер.Полу

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> В архиве чистая конфигурация
> https://yadi.sk/d/KZoCWXaN3QD9gP


отученная и работает с ней ФР? Кто ставил глюки есть?

----------


## Touch_of_soul

Кто ФР тестировал напишите..

----------


## boydrea

> Кто ФР тестировал напишите..


эта версия не работает(

----------


## boydrea

> Кто ФР тестировал напишите..


эта версия не работает вообще(

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> эта версия не работает вообще(


Жаль но моя хоть и релиз младше работает с оборудованием и + устранены баги что были в ФРОНТКАССИРЕ при печати ФР

----------

kmf1301 (01.12.2022)

----------


## kremich

> Жаль но моя хоть и релиз младше работает с оборудованием и + устранены баги что были в ФРОНТКАССИРЕ при печати ФР


Привет, а где твоя рабочая лежит?

----------


## SvetaS2019

Добрый день!
нужна конфигурация "Автосалон+Автосервис+Авто

----------


## SvetaS2019

Нужен Отладчик Защиты для Альфа-Авто: Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз  апчасти КОРП. Редакция 6
Альфа-Авто: Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз  апчасти КОРП. Редакция 6 (6.0.10.06)
ругается
Альфа-Авто: Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз  апчасти КОРП, редакция 6.0
[18.10.2019 12:29:49]: {ОбщийМодуль.Лицензировани  еСервер.Модуль(161)}: Адрес сервера не указан
Код ошибки = 10000 (URL = )

----------


## safit

Вам оно действительно надо?
То что цена в 6-ки такая что явно ее будут еще пилить и пилить...
Её обзор смотрели?

----------


## denis85x

По ссылке пусто (( можете кинуть в личку хотябы?

----------


## Илья72

Ребята, всем привет! У кого есть взломанная версия, по ссылке пусто!

----------


## Touch_of_soul

«Альфа-Авто: Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз апчасти ПРОФ. Редакция 5»
5.1.26.03
=========
- Рекомендуемая версия платформы - 8.3.16.1502.
- Рекомендуемая версия сервера лицензирования - 2.0.12.397.
- Рекомендуемая версия компоненты защиты - 8.2.1.720.
- Рекомендуемая разрядность клиентского приложения, на компьютерах с подключением торгового оборудования - 32 (x86).
- В документах "Извлечение товаров из производства" и "Перемещение товаров в производство" в полях "Отпустил" и "Получил" при наборе в выпадающем списке не отображаются уволенные сотрудники. Для того, чтоб их выбрать необходимо перейти в список сотрудников и установить отбор "Показывать уволенных".
- Исправлено заполнение формы перемещения товаров в производство при выводе пользователю для заполнения кодов маркировки.
- Исправлена ошибка во фронте кассира при возврате последнего чека в кассовой смене.
- Для документов продажи при печати УПД и счет-фактуры выданной проставляется КПП обособленного подразделения, если оно указано грузополучателем.
- В зависимости от состояния права "выборочное списание по партиям" при создании на основании поступления товаров в колонке "Партия" указывается документ поступления и при смене складов отправителя/получателя остатки вычисляются с учетом партии.
- Восстановлена работа прав 60401 и 60402. Действия карточка клиента, заказ покупателя, взаиморасчеты отрабатывают.
- Для Пко/Рко/Выписки исключен способ расчета "передача", так как это денежные документы, а не товарные, и передачу товара этими документами не подразумеваем.
- Доработана печать кодов маркировки из заказа в табличный документ с выводом по рекомендации честного знака символа FNC1.
- При сканировании кодов маркировки полученных через Честный знак в pdf формате сканируются сканером штрихкодов в заказ кодов маркировки для только фиксирования состояния кода маркировки.
- Ускорено получение связанных работ при добавлении работы в АРМ Записи на ремонт.
- Исправлено заполнение связанных авторабот при копировании.
- Добавлена работа с кодами маркировки в документе Возврат поставщику.
- Перезаполнение контрагента и договора взаиморасчетов в корректировки реализации при смене основания.
- Изменен вывод сайта AudaPadWeb на русском языке при переходе по адресу www.audatex.ru с использованием ActiveX.
- Исправлена ошибка при загрузки прайс-листа контрагента из файла csv в режиме загрузки из новых файлов в автоматическом режиме.
- Исправлена настройка сохранения расписания регламентного задания.
- Исправлен вывод базовых опций в печатной форме Рабочий лист.
- Убрано 2-е поле Производитель, осталось поле в которое данные подтягиваются из справочника Номенклатура.

Обновление: https://disk.yandex.ru/d/QRRUzWVz2FZbNg

За авторской версией в личку.

----------


## Артем1986

Touch_of_soul  можно обновить ссылку, а то  https://disk.yandex.ru/d/QRRUzWVz2FZbNg уже не активна

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Touch_of_soul  можно обновить ссылку, а то  https://disk.yandex.ru/d/QRRUzWVz2FZbNg уже не активна


https://disk.yandex.ru/d/YRySX2w9Q-rOAQ

----------


## Артем1986

Спасибо :)

----------


## FORMA

Touch_of_soul пожалуйста, можно обновить ссылку, а то https://disk.yandex.ru/d/YRySX2w9Q-rOAQ, тоже уже не активная...

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Touch_of_soul пожалуйста, можно обновить ссылку, а то https://disk.yandex.ru/d/YRySX2w9Q-rOAQ, тоже уже не активная...


завтра залью топ релиз новый вышел

----------


## Touch_of_soul

«Альфа-Авто: Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз апчасти ПРОФ. Редакция 5»
5.1.27.04
=========
- Рекомендуемая версия платформы - 8.3.16.1502.
- Рекомендуемая версия сервера лицензирования - 2.0.12.397.
- Рекомендуемая версия компоненты защиты - 8.2.1.720.
- Рекомендуемая разрядность клиентского приложения, на компьютерах с подключением торгового оборудования - 32 (x86).
- Добавлена работа с прослеживаемым товарами и автомобилями в документах поступления, реализации. Внесены изменения в печатные формы Счета-фактур и УПД, которые вступают в силу с 1 июля 2021 года
- Исправлено перезаполнение Счета на оплату при оперативном измении документа-основания Заказ покупателя с установленным правом "Перезаполнять счета при редактировании документов".
- Исправлен вывод Единицы измерения для Авторабот в печатной форме УПД.
- Убрана проверка при проведении документа Поступление автомобилей на комиссию на передачу автомобиля в комиссию другому юридическому лицу.
- Исправлена ошибка при закрытии кассовой смены, если было начисление и списание бонусных баллов в пределах кассовой смены.
- Добавлена печатная форма ТОРГ-2 "Акт об установленном расхождении по количеству и качеству" для документа Поступление автомобилей.
- Реализовано заполнение ставки НДС и суммы НДС при загрузке банковской выписки.
- Исправлено создание контрагента при загрузке банковской выписки. Для ИП КПП не проставляется.
- Исправлен расчет количества деталей в производстве с учетом коэффициента единицы измерения при закрытии документа Заказ-наряда.
- Исправлен подбор связанных работ в документ заявки на ремонт из АРМ записи на ремонт.
- Добавлено право на компанию Ведение учета аналогов в разрезе производителей.
- Исправлено формирование данных в отчете "Остатки и обороты бонусных баллов".
- Исправлена ошибка при загрузке данных в табличную часть документа из терминала сбора данных Cleverence.
- Исправлен вывод в печатных формах для ставки НДС 20/120.
- Доработана печатная форма ТТН (в ред. Постановления №2200 от 21.12.2020).
- Добавлен вывод стоимости в печатной форме УПД при печати табличной части Товары с видом Номенклатуры = Автоработы.
- Добавлена проверка права Управление пометкой удаления для справочников Автомобили, Контрагенты, Организации, Сотрудники.
- Добавлен ввод документа "Платежное поручение" на основании документа "Поступление дополнительных расходов".
- Добавлен выбор артикула для Авторабот при формировании данных для печати УКД.
- Исправлен вывод количества страниц в печатной форме УКД.
- Исправлена ошибка вывода идентификатора гос. контракта в печатную форму "Универсальный передаточный документ".
- Сделана очистка входящего номера и входящей даты при создании на основании и копировании документа Корректировка поступления.
- Исправлена ошибка при печати УПД, изменен вывод номера документа отгрузки.
- Изменен вывод наименования товаров для ПФ и при передачи в ФНС.

Обновление: https://disk.yandex.ru/d/jIUPLEDTy5Wv5Q

За авторской версией в личку.

----------

FORMA (26.06.2021), honey12n (29.06.2021), neverx6 (22.09.2021), QuadGhoST (22.07.2021), tash29 (27.06.2021)

----------


## FORMA

Альфа-Авто: Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз  апчасти ПРОФ, редакция 5.1
[26.06.2021 12:29:53]: Адрес сервера не указан
Код ошибки = 10000 (URL = )

Что с этим надо сделать? Если закрываешь закладку, то закрывается и программа...

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Альфа-Авто: Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз  апчасти ПРОФ, редакция 5.1
> [26.06.2021 12:29:53]: Адрес сервера не указан
> Код ошибки = 10000 (URL = )
> 
> Что с этим надо сделать? Если закрываешь закладку, то закрывается и программа...


Вы скачали лицензию. Ввести ключ и работать.

----------


## slrus-sima

народ такой вопрос что пропали все версии альфы, куда они делись ?

----------


## Sirius_128

Добрый день! А можно ссылочку на закачку плз!

----------


## masejka

Добрый день!
Touch_of_soul, залейте, пожалуйста, еще раз конфигурацию, а то по ссылке выше уже пусто.
Заранее благодарю!)

----------


## desambo

Touch_of_soul,  огромная просьба обновить ссылку на установочный файл. отученный.

----------


## Skorpion55001

добрый день! коллеги как исправить ошибку ключь программы больше не доступен.

----------


## Владимир Мацуков

*Touch_of_soul*, Здравствуйте а как скачать и установить взломанную Альфа Авто?

----------


## Владимир Мацуков

*Touch_of_soul*, Где скачать данную версию?

----------


## soldatki

> https://disk.yandex.ru/d/YRySX2w9Q-rOAQ


Привет
можешь перевыложить альфа авто на яндекс диск?
ссылка в теме уже не активна

----------


## Sirius_128

Привет! Такой же вопрос!

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> *Touch_of_soul*, Где скачать данную версию?


в личку

----------


## zis

Можно тоже в ЛС кратенько откуда качать и чем лечить. С меня пиво)

----------


## mikelangelo

можно ссылку в личку?

----------


## ЗАпчасти

Доброго времени суток! можете скинуть ссылку в личку! спасибо

----------


## Vasya92

Всем доброго дня! Можете перевыложить или также в личку ссылку кинуть? Буду очень признателен.

----------


## Dom2017

Добрый день! 
Можете в личку ссылку кинуть? Буду очень благодарен.

----------


## Den4ik49

Доброго времени. Поделитесь, пожалуйста, отученной альфой автозапчасти 6 версии. Премного благодарен

----------


## pehatuk

Люди бодрые, поделитесь пожалуйста конфигурацией для автосалона вылеченной. Буду очень благодарен!!!

----------

